# Only half 240v electrics working



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Swift Bolero 680FB on Fiat Ducato. Whilst away this weekend noticed that the electrical sockets in the kitchen area weren't working, neither was the microwave. Subsequently I also found that the electric hob plate was also off. Everything else seems to be ok - fridge, battery charger, aircon, TV socket and the front bench seat socket.

First port of call - has the RCD tripped - answer no. Just in case I reset it all anyway but no change. The Manual circuit diagram showed that all the "off" items come off one circuit breaker on the consumer unit - Nordelletronica MCU-07. 

Out of interest I connected up the hob to an external supply and it worked fine, so I'm thinking therefore that it must be the supply off the CU.

Can anyone tell me if a circuit breaker can fail in this manner without any other signs of a problem? I know there was an issue with Nordelletronica in the past so am I likely to need a new unit? 

Anything beyond changing a fuse is a mystery to me so I'll probably get the experts in, unless someone can tell me what I might have missed.

Thanks all.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

are there 2 circuits? Mine has a trip for the mains input, and 2 trips for the supply to the appliances / sockets.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Although you mention a single circuit breaker, like the previous op I have a main CB and two additional trip switches, It certainly sounds odd that a selective group of sockets work while others, presumably from the same initial power source, do not work.
Does the workshop manual offer any clues when looking at the circuits?

Alan


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Bognormike - RCD, 1 main circuit breaker plus 2 trips, one of which is working ok, the other doesn't appear to be supplying anything.

Rosalan - It's only the owners handbook but it is quite clear about the electrical layout (unusual for an owners handbook!)

I'll take it in to my local service dealer later today and see what they say. Will let you know. Thanks for responding.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Terry I might be saying the obvious but have you reset both 'trips'.?
I mean fully off and then fully on? As they have a habit of being in the ON position when in fact they are off and need resetting.

Ray.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

That's the first thing I did Ray, several times in fact as I remember an electrician once telling me that sometimes they didn't fully click over. It may well be of course that that's the problem but I'm not into dismantling CU's to check further.

Thanks anyway


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

On the side of the mains unit under a seat or bunk is there a bank of 3 rocker swithes. if so are these all on. I have a van made by swift so they might use the same mains box. The switches are in just the right place to put something in the locker and find these swicthes have been turned off inadvertantly

Phill


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Phill but there are no other switches anywhere - and believe me, I'v searched high and low! 

I did once manage to kill all the electrics by chucking something into the wardrobe without looking!


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

I had same problem.Under the sink unit there is a connector which had become undone. Pushed the connector back together and every thing worked again.
Crimpleken


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Two possibles then, dodgy breaker, or perhaps a wire is loose the CU, if the latter then use extreme caution.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Check the plugs/sockets on the back of the Nordelectronic unit. They have a habit of working loose. After that why not swap the two circuit breakers over in the unit and see if the fault swaps 

The Nordelectronic units are notorious for problems. There is now a company specialising in repairing and upgrading them. Click on link below for details.

apuljackengineering


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Terry, Sorry I had a memory lapse when I posted last night,the connector block that came loose was in the floor locker under the oven not in the under sink cupboard.
Crimpleken


----------

